# Robotic surgery? what would be the appropriate code(s)



## ssebikari (Jul 22, 2009)

Operative Procedure:  Patient was prepped and drapped with betadine solution in the dorsal lithotomy position.  Pneumoperitoneum was established in the standard fashion and the standard robotic cystectomy ports were placed.  Patient was placed in trendelenburg.  The sigmoid attachments were taken down sharply.  The right and left ureters were identified and they were encircled with vesseloops.  Next a bilateral pelvic lymph node dissection was performed, proximally the common iliac artery, distally the ingunal ligament, laterally the pelvic sidewall, medially the bladder.  All lymphatic tissue was taken sparing the neurovascular elements within the space.  Next the posterior perineum was opened and the pouch of douglas and the prostate and the seminal vescicles were dissected off the rectum.  The lateral pedicles were taken with the Endo GIA stapler down to the level of the prostate.  Next, the anterior portion  of the bladder was taken down by transecting across the urachus.  The fat over the top of the prostate was taken away.  Bunching sutures were placed in the prostate from left to the right side in the mid prostate. The prostatic capsule was then opened and the prostate and bladder were transected making sure not to have any urinary spillage.  A core of Adenoma was taken out from the prostate with a combination of cautery and sharp dissection.  Hemostasis was obtained with electrocoagulation and occasional suture ligatures.  At this point in time, the robort was unlocked.


----------



## Karyzmagirl (Jul 23, 2009)

S2900  
Surgical techniques requiring use of robotic surgical system (list separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  

The S codes are used by the Blue Cross/Blue Shield Association (BCBSA) and the Health Insurance Association of America (HIAA) to report drugs, services, and supplies for which there are no national codes but for which codes are needed by the private sector to implement policies, programs, or claims processing. They are for the purpose of meeting the particular needs of the private sector. These codes are also used by the Medicaid program, but they are not payable by Medicare. 

**I'm not sure on the procedure, I would query the provider. 
55842  
Prostatectomy, retropubic radical, with or without nerve sparing; with lymph node biopsy(s) (limited pelvic lymphadenectomy)  

Hope this helps!!


----------



## ssebikari (Jul 23, 2009)

Wouldn't 55842 be for an open procedure?? Thanks for the input!


----------



## stroie (Jul 24, 2009)

*robotics*

the right codes to use in this scenario are :55866 and S2900.


----------



## dav4code (Oct 28, 2009)

stroie said:


> the right codes to use in this scenario are :55866 and S2900.



touche


----------

